# DACA



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How do you guys feel about it. I have mixed feelings about it. I want much tougher laws on immigration and most of those here illegally should be deported. But these were kids when they came here and most likely didn't have a choice. Sounds today like the Congress will have to come up with a plan in 6 months or they will all be kicked out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have mixed feelings following the same thoughts as you Ken. Still it can not be overlooked. I would deport the parents. Second offence should be prison time. Go to the back of the line and get citizenship the right way. The kids I would let remain while they work towards citizenship. I would not let them vote or have the rights of a citizen until they are one.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The law that allows anyone born here to be a citizen is a bit problematic. Typical is the case of a child born to two illegals. In such cases its difficult to allow the child to stay without the parents. But the solution isn't that hard. Change the law to allow a child born to illegal immigrants automatic citizenship at the age of 18 instead of at birth. All are shipped back to their home country and if that child chooses he can return as a full citizen at the age of 18 when he/she are an adult and can support themselves.

I think we should also contract with Mexican jails. Serving time in an American jail is expensive for us and not that difficult for them but the threat of serving time in a Mexican jail may make them think twice and wont cost us as much.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota.... I like the 18 year old deal. :beer:

I too am split on this.

One thing the USA needs to do is look at the requirements to becoming a Citizen. I think there are ways to "streamline" it. This would help.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not sure I follow your reasoning.....These DACA people weren't born here. They came with their parents. I understand your idea of changing the law to 18 instead of at birth for automatic citizenship . But that has nothing to do with these DACA people.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that we need to something to help make it easier for them to become citizens, but also have some requirements, such as no felonies, or if they do get convicted of a felony at anytime they are gone. We also need to make sure that we end the situation of dreamers coming here. We need to make a one time offer for them and that's it, after that they are gone.

The USA really needs to start cracking down on people employing illegals, the people that let them into schools and colleges, we need to crack down on the smugglers bringing them in, and the people helping them get illegal documentation for illegal benefits.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree......a one time offer to become citizens. DACA ends now. From now on.....you come in with illegal parents and you are illegal and subject to unconditional deportation.

Now what about the rest of the 11 million illegals? Deport them all? More than half of the undocumented have lived in the country for more than 10 years.

Stop sancuary cities. No federal funds if you don't enforce the laws.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I like the end federal funding to Sanctuary cities..... I also agree with BL about cracking down on the people who hire them.

I also agree we need to have or change "requirements". The felony is a good one. Just think about it like this. If you have a DUI in the USA it is considered a Felony in Canada. So you can't get in or shouldn't be able to get into Canada. I know of people who got turned away.

So again... a felony by our standards or even by your country standards.... NO GO unless you can show "rehabilitation"... which means you go before our government (or appointed official), have all your paper work in line, and pass the process.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it was about 1987 that the republicans and democrats agreed to a fence and agreed that anyone coming after that date would automatically be deported. Now we have forgot all about those agreements. The more I think about it the more I am in favor of reporting them all. Sure they maybe came as a five year old, but who is responsible for that? Do what has to be done or we will be doing this again and again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is confusing. I am reading about people 25 and 30 years old that came here as children who now fear they could be deported. My question is why have they not applied for citizenship? The only answer I can think of is many benefits and no taxes. I am afraid we are letting emotions rather than thought rush us to a decision.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How are illegals getting jobs, housing, medical care, schooling, and transportation without any paperwork? All we need to do is start enforcing the law and crack down on people employing them. Problem solved.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mandatory ten years hard labor with Sheriff Joe and they would self deport. No one would serve time they would leave fast.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

make it impossible for them to vote for 25 years and the Democrats would abandon them


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We have people 30 and even 40 years old and people feel sorry for them because they came as children. They have had a long time to become citizens. Why didn't they and who's fault is it?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Said it before and I'll say it again......If anyone seriously wants illegal sneaking across the border to end, or go down to a bare minimum, then look at why they are coming over. For JOBS! 
Simple! Put the onus on the employer! I get sick to my stomach when I hear employers on talk shows insult our collective intelligence saying "I had no idea they were illegal, just because,they spoke NO English, slept under a tree, had no form of identification, no drivers licence, no references, ad nauseum! ". Make it a harsh penalty to hire them, fine the living snot out of employers that hire,them! There's plenty of,them around Bismarck, Fargo and everywhere else! Good grief! The rest of,the,world,laughs atus for being so damned stid trying to protect us from our own greedy selves by building a multi billion dollar wall and spending billions to so called secure the border!!! Rant over - someday I'll tell u how I really feel! LOL. I personally know,the most right leaning Card carrying Republican outdoorsman who HIRES these guys right here in Town! He talk about it but his,relatives laugh at him and shake,their,heads! Greedy Bass tired! We all pay for that! Yep, these illegals are being baited across the border like I can bait deer to my property from my neighbors! Not rocket science!

At the same time if an employer,cannot,find Americans to do a job or fill a position, then allow a qualifi d *******/Canadian fristback to come into the country legally, give him a tax ID, tax him like every one of us! And follow them and have them leave when the job is finished! 
I'd suggest micro chipping every legal worker, but the Libs would scream at me saying I treated them like animals inhumanely,,and the R,s who probably hire most of,them, wouldn't want it because they could be caught breaking the law so easily and be subject to my above mentioned stiff fines! So,that's a non starter. 
If I were a kid in say Mexico, and wanted to work In the US, I'd gladly let myself get microchipped or DNA'd or,whatever! Just for,the privilege of working in a job most Americans are too good or too proud to do! WAY better than staying in Mexico or Guatemala.

Back to the topic! With DACA there should be some mechanism to let these people,stay. If you compare them with matched American bred and Grown and raised kids, their college graduation rates are higher, their unemployment less, employment higher, better standards of living, this work harder , the amount of taxes they pay is more, than our home bred and grown kids! Let em stay and find a,way to do it! Find a way to toss our American grown deadbeats out of the countrymwhil3 we are at it!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... you are correct again. Need to be more fines, sanctions, etc. on employers. But one thing I have mentioned before in the USA with the PC culture has it so damn screwed up that some questions an employer cant ask... ie: Are you here legally? Think about the blow back that company would get. So we need to cut back on some of the PC crap so employers can find out stuff from possible employees. I mean the discrimination laws and other stuff make it so you cant ask the questions needed to determine if someone is here illegally they can get sued. everyone is so damn sue happy it makes me want to uke: . But again you are correct employers need to face the music by hiring illegals.

Also I agree that the people here now.... if they can prove certain things.... ie: criminal background check, constant employment record (ie: 2-3 years or more), any secondary education (graduated college, tech school, etc.), home ownership (constant rental record), Health insurance, etc. If they meet some or all of these why not give them a simplified citizenship test and make them tax paying citizens.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I think an employer can ask if someone is here legally one way or another. This is another "internet truth" that gets parroted along enough that it becomes an real truth, even though it not entirely correct. If you are here legally you will have a SS number, tax I'd, etc. If a prospective employee doesn't have this, then they don't get hired! 
You cant ask a woman if she is pregnant, wants to be pregnant someday, etc. For good reasons. Or if they are Gay, what church or religion they are, etc. A lot of,stuff like,that, meant to protect the job applicant. An employer friend of mine said yesterday that you can't ask a prospective employee if they are in the National Guard, because they are being deployed so often if you don't hire them for other reasons, you can be accused of not being willing to protect our soldiers by having to keep their job open during deployments, etc. Well meaning stuff can affect the employer and the employee, but can bite either of,them in the butt, too.
But it seems every time something happens that we don't agree with it is blamed on the "damned PC Liberals) which feels good to the poster but does nothing to solve any problems. Smoke screens what the real problem is, and draws attention away from possible solutions, etc. Far too much of that crap these days in our polarized country! IMHO anyway, but I'm an old fart....

Anyway, if you hire someone you need a SS number and/or tax ID, and if they don't have it, you can't legallly hire them. But the Unamericans who are hiring them and thus stealing from all of us law abiding tax paying people to line their pockets, simply get around this by paying under the table cash, almost always a fraction of what they would have to pay a real American for the same job, assuming that an American would ever even consider doing the type of jobs the illegals willingly fill. I always wonder how a business can hire illegals, pay them under the table, and then possibly roll what they pay in as a business expense!? Any accoundants out there? So called day labor is easy - pay em under the table, no questions asked, because they are not a business expense anyway. Over half the illegals are paid this way - paint your house, landscape your lawn, tri, your trees. Not so much this far north, but rampant down south! Secure the border when 50% of citizens benefit from the illegals? Good grief! Only 8n America.....

I stil think my idea of licening legal workers allowed in but insisting on microchipping or mother nature's microchip (DNA) so if the worker doesn't follow the agreed upon rules, they get deported. Like I,said the Liberals and the Consecatives woul$ never go for anything lik this! For vastly different reasons, of course, LOL DNA used to. E very slow and expensive, but getting way cheaper and much faster. Volumes of requests drive this industry.

THE DACA kids/adults have been easy to follow, until the recent dictator in chief (oops, our elected sane president) said they were all going to be deported! Huh? So now why on earth should a DACA kid faithfully follow up with immigration, etc. If it will just result in him getting deported instead of an easier path to citizenship! IMHO Dumb, dumb, dumb! We are going to lose any many thousands of extremely well educated, well trained hard working tax paying individuals. One more time we Americans shoot ourselves on the foot to see if it still hurts!?! Maybe this recurrent shot in the foot pain is really what is driving the opioid overuse dilemma! LOL

Damn, I sure hope we get better choices for Pres when we go to the voting booth in 2010, I don't know,how many times I've heard who I consider intelligent thoughtful people say things like "I didn't vote for Hillary but I sure voted against Trump,". Or as commonly "I didn't vote for Trump but I voted against that damned Hillary! So true!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree we need to fine the employers until it hurts enough to stop hireing illegals. I think there are as many cheapskate liberals as conservatives when it comes to hiring illegals. Dont let your bias fool you. Cheap and vreedy knows no political boundaries. I also don't agree with letting the illegal off the hook. Is it the banks fault when the lure on armed robbers with all that money? Illegals and employers are both at fault. Perhaps we can also blame lazy Americans and the politicians that buy their vote with taxpayer money. There is a lot of fault to go around.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha Ha, Bruce! I was trolling you for kicks, I thought you'd respond. LOL
No, you are right. When it comes to lining their own pockets at your and my expense and having the honest hardworking taxpayer foot the bill, conservatives, liberals, independents, etc. Are aall the same, greedy buggers! Making us honest people pay for their greed!

As I've said before many times, we have two huge signs along our southern border!

One says "Come on up, there are plenty of borderline legal jobs for you and you can fill jobs that deadbeat Americans won't take, and send your under the table pay back to your semi starved relatives in their awful third world countries, maybe improve their lot in life a little bit!"

The other sign says "STAY THE HELL OUT!" (Unless you choose to believe the first sign!)

Its time politicians AND the general public recognized this discrepancy and did something constructive about it, rather than useless symptomatic nonsense like wall building, more expensive security, ad nauseum! Right now we look pretty stupid in the eyes of the rest of the world, and insist on focusing on purely feel good symptomstic treatment, like giving cough syrup to a patient with pneumonia or tuberculosis,

A third sign is being erected, "Any of you or your relatives who work hard to better yourselves, get educated, get good jobs, add to the economy with your skills and innovations, be model sort-of-All American Flag waving Tax paying citizens, please let us know your whereabouts so we can throw you out of the country, We don't need you.......well, anyway we don't need smart hard working ********! "


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess it's now OK to say that a lot of these immigrants are coming from "****hole countries."

Even if it's true.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That MS13 crap is really out of hand.

I wonder how long until the people who screwed up Venezuela want to come here?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

I agree 100% that those words shouldn't come out of his mouth. Trump needs to learn TACT... which he has never had.... remember his show the apprentice was all about him not being tactful. Just... YOUR FIRED.

But I personally do agree that why should we allow anyone in from certain countries. And before anyone goes off on me. I mean we should let people in from all countries....but they need to pass certain specifics. The cancelling of the el Salvador stuff... I agree with. It has been 20 years when we opened it up. Either become a citizen or start to take the steps to become a citizen. They fled that country for a reason. They came to the USA to become apart of it. Now take the correct steps.

Now with all of that said. The USA needs to make it a little more easier to become a citizen. Or hire more people to help with this process. I know that is expanding government but it is a step that is needed. IMHO


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We don't owe anyone anything. Why does every one in other countries think we have to do anything for them. We and our ancestors built this nation not them. If they want a better country make their own better. It's time we think about ourselves. If a doctor or a ditch digger apply for citizenship I'll take the doctor. The democrats not only want another democrat vote, they want lower class people for cheap labor. People blame that on republicans, but look at Pelosi and who she and her husband hire in California. There is no humanitarian aspect to the democrat ideas. 
What is it that Mexico requires for you to go there? Is it still $50K in worth? It was at one time. So why do other countries have standards and that's ok, but it's not ok for us to have standards. That give me your poor, downtrodden blah blah blah was when we needed people. I have a novel idea. Stop paying so much in welfare and the guy living in his mothers basement playing video games will go get a job. 
Out of one side of their mouths democrats talk about zero population growth and use that as one example to justify abortion. Out of the other side of their mouth they want more immigration, and not only immigration, but they want the least capable people. Again votes and cheap labor. We really don't need people we just need the people we have to get off their behind and work.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"No.....I never said that."

Sad.......Archie Bunker is in the White House. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> "No.....I never said that."
> 
> Sad.......Archie Bunker is in the White House. :eyeroll:


There are so many liars in the world no one knows which liar to believe. Beyond that I agree with Trump. Why take those who will be a burden rather than those who are educated, have advanced skills, and will on average contribute more to the economy and advancement of our nation. Hatie is a crap hole.
What's the score now two senators say he did say it, two say he didn't, and two will not talk. There have been so many lies about Trump from both sides I don't believe anyone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The best way out of a hole isn't to keep on digging. But it sure is entertaining to watch him try do it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

If parents sneak into Disney, with their children, and get caught and arrested, Do the children get to stay in the Disney Park?

DEPORT


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some of these people have been here 20 years. Why have they not applied for citizenship? Is it that some states pamper them more than their own citizens? In California the attorney general has told the citizens to hamper federal authorities after illegal aliens. He says if they don't they will be punished. The attorney general of California belongs behind bars. He is saying he is succeeding from the nation and ordering all other citizens to do the same. I think we fought a war over that once already.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

When their parents brought them here they didn't have a choice. Once they reach legal age (18) they are now free to make their own choices. So they either apply for citizenship and are issued a green card in the interim, or they get deported to the country they were born in.

Also, this thing about being an American citizen because you were born on American soil, needs to be changed. A child should be a citizen of whatever country its parents were a citizen of at the time of its birth. If both parents are not citizens of the same country then citizenship of the child is the same as the mother.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Isn't if sad how all these people are for someone breaking a law. I mean they think it is alright for people to be here ILLEGALY. The federal employee who is in the justice system is telling people that it is ok to break a law. He should be fired and behind bars like you said. Because if people can break one law... why not break another and another and another???

I mean why should I have to drive 70 on an interstate... why not go 100?? Why should I not just take something from my neighbor that I want? I mean I am not physically hurting anyone right??? uke:


----------



## marcel9 (Jan 31, 2018)

Leaving country illegally with DACA?
Okay well my friend had DACA, then he had an emergency in his country applied for a Visa it got denied so he left illegally. He tried to apply for a visa to come back. It got denied as well. If he were to come back illegally will his DACA still work such as license, social, be able to work legally?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A visa is required to enter a country. I don't think there is any such thing as leaving illegally. I'm going to have to check more on that and see if I can find information.

Edit:


> A few DACA qualifications include being under the age of 31 as of June 15, 2012, arriving in the United States prior to a 16th birthday, continuous residence and no involvement in criminal activity.


It says continuous residence. I think he was free to leave the country, but since it requires continuous residence he perhaps looses DACA status.


----------

